# Practice Exam



## EnvEngrCA (Oct 13, 2014)

Can anyone direct me to a realistic practice Civil AM exam?


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 13, 2014)

Any one of the NCEES practice exams.

EDIT: I also used the Goswami "All-in-One" practices exams, which I found quite useful.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 14, 2014)

You can't go wrong with the NCEES Sample Q&amp;S books. I heard Mike's PE Exam Guide is exam-like difficulty. Goswami's are a little harder than the actual exam. Anything PPI is way harder than the actual exam.


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 14, 2014)

Don't be afraid to challenge yourself with a harder exam. It'll make the real thing feel easier. Just don't let it hurt your confidence.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 14, 2014)

Well put mike.


----------



## ptatohed (Oct 14, 2014)

matt267 said:


> Don't be afraid to challenge yourself with a harder exam. It'll make the real thing feel easier. Just don't let it hurt your confidence.




I agree with this when it comes to working problems. But, in my opinion, a practice exam should be life-like.


----------

